# Learn the DANGERS of dihydrogen monoxide



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Learn the DANGERS of dihydrogen monoxide sometimes referred to as dihydrogen oxide and other synonyms: http://www.dhmo.org/facts.html


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh no.... I've heard rumors that all planted tanks contain dihydrogen monoxide (even Amano's tanks!!!) - time to quit this hobby?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

LOL! Newt, what is wrong with your water? H2O = dihydrogen monoxide!! Snopes.com


----------



## CichPhreak (Feb 9, 2003)

Happened to come across an online video about this. Somebody was out getting people to sign a petition against dihydrogen monoxide (it was obviously to prove a point) and so many people were just signing it without asking or knowing what it was. It's a shame how many ignorant people there are and what followers we have become as a society to blindly sign a petition against something without knowing or questioning what it is.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> LOL! Newt, what is wrong with your water? H2O = dihydrogen monoxide!! Snopes.com


I know. I was trying to have a little bit of fun and a good laugh for everyone.:lol:


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Well I laughed!


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Funny story: I've been doing Environmental, Health and Safety for years and a good friend who is a Certified Env Trainer who at one time worked for a haz waste disposal firm wrote up a waste profile for dihydrogen monoxide and when it went to the compliance group for approval they were all confused and were saying NO WAY we can bring that material in here, Blah, blah, blah. LOL LOL LOL

When I saw this link it brought back the good laugh we all had over this so I just had to post it.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

i drank dihydrogen monoxide once and ended up in the hospital for a week and nearly died. you should all be careful. its everywhere.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

ha ha got you. 

but funny story.... one of my friends picked up my water bottle and started drinking and i screamed "what are you doing thats dihydrogen monoxide!!!!" they immediatly spit it out and started to ***** uncontrollably. then i told them it was just water and i LMAO.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

XD Back in high school, I had a crazy chem teacher who went to the principal (who would later become superintendent) and informed him that his students had been testing the school's water supply and found it had a high concentration of dihydrogen monoxide. The principal looked at him, all alarmed and worried, and asked "what do we do!?"  Good times.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

The further I read, the more I laughed! That's hilarious!


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

davemonkey said:


> The further I read, the more I laughed! That's hilarious!


Yeah, the safety data sheet really did for me.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

lol


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

Penn and Teller did a bit on this a couple years back... 
it's been april fools fodder for me ever since


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

So do we rename this forum the 'Dihydrogen Monoxide Bucket"?


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

Diana K said:


> So do we rename this forum the 'Dihydrogen Monoxide Bucket"?


Heavens NO!!! THAT stuff is DANGEROUS... [smilie=l:


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

asukawashere said:


> XD Back in high school, I had a crazy chem teacher who went to the principal (who would later become superintendent) and informed him that his students had been testing the school's water supply and found it had a high concentration of dihydrogen monoxide. The principal looked at him, all alarmed and worried, and asked "what do we do!?"  Good times.


Sounds about right for school administration.......................and we wonder why this country has fewer and fewer engineers, doctors, scientists, etc. A public school education is not what it used to be.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Newt said:


> Sounds about right for school administration.......................and we wonder why this country has fewer and fewer engineers, doctors, scientits, etc. A public school education is not what it used to be.


Actually, it's because all the geeks like me end up getting fed up with the fast pace of modern commerce and become neurotic hermit artists. 

jk. Well said, though - public schools these days have become about 90% political institutions and 5% useful education... the remaining 5% I figure seems to go into prom planning committees. :mrgreen:

Maybe it's because of all that dihydrogen monoxide stuff in the drinking fountains!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Ha! Funny you guys should mention public school systems. I agree. I was an education major and was about to start my "student teaching" rotations when I just had enough. There are too many rules these days about what we HAVE to teach children and all the important things (IMHO) get left behind. 

My wife and I have actually deciede to home-school, partly for that reason, partly because our school district sucks. The good thing is that there are TONS of home-schooling families now so our kids get plenty of social time...and it's the "right" kind of socializing (again, IMHO) as opposed to what they'd be exposed to in the public schools in our area.

Now I just have to figure out how to keep them away from that deadly H2O!! [smilie=l:


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

doubleott05 said:


> ha ha got you.
> 
> but funny story.... one of my friends picked up my water bottle and started drinking and i screamed "what are you doing thats dihydrogen monoxide!!!!" they immediatly spit it out and started to ***** uncontrollably. then i told them it was just water and i LMAO.


 Hahahaha... That's great! Gives me an idea!


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Yay for saving the environment through banning DHM (warning, a little PG language):





I think they got it right; a lot of people just go with what sounds good. If people were better educated about chemistry, someone else would just find a way to make it sound more ambiguous using higher concepts. Not to come off as preachy, but I think skepticism without personal antagonism is the healthiest thing that we can teach.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

> Now I just have to figure out how to keep them away from that deadly H2O!


I went ahead an exposed my kids to this stuff early on. Maybe it boosted their immune system or something, because they all grew up just fine!


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Diana K said:


> I went ahead an exposed my kids to this stuff early on. Maybe it boosted their immune system or something, because they all grew up just fine!


Maybe it's something like that lead-based paint in cradles all those years ago... people used it with their kids for decades with most of them turning out fine, but a handful of kids went and ate the paint and got sick and lo and behold it's now considered a dangerous and possibly lethal practice. 

(And meanwhile, they're certifying artist's watercolor paints as "lead free" while the pigments used to color them are things like cadmium, cobalt, and manganese... o.0') :rofl:

Anyway, I digress. Frankly, early exposure to nonsense and eating a little dirt builds immunity in kids. I agree. Look at me, I turned out fine!


----------

